# Nitrites, Nitrates, and Ammonia, oh my! - First NPT 10 Gallon



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

October 2 said:


> Have finally started my NPT! 8D My test kit should be here soon and I'm waiting for the lfs to get more wisteria in.
> 
> Heater:
> Hagen Elite adjustable mini thermostat 25W heater (It's recommended for up to 5.5 gallons, but it does it's job well.)
> ...





Octobr 3rd said:


> Removed Daniel from tank.





October 4th said:


> Added moss ball.
> 
> New pic from last night:
> 
> ...





October 4th said:


> Wowzers  I was expecting some crazy readings but wow. XD
> pH: 7.0
> Ammonia: 8.0 ppm (scary!)
> Nitrite: 2.0 ppm
> ...


*Today:*
New readings after 75% change -

pH: 7.6 (is it normal for pH to fluctuate like that?)
Ammonia: 4.0 ppm
Nitrite: 0.50 ppm
Nitrate: 5.0 ppm


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Should I do another 75% water change tonight?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh and by the way, it was too late for me to edit the first post, but this journal will mainly focus on my new NPT but will most likely contain bits and pictures of my other critters. c:

Aw what the heck. Prepare yourselves for a Dixie spam!
































<--































<--







<-- fav























<--















<--































<--


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks good! I'd do another 75% change.  And Dixie is precious!! <3


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

-skips off to the bathroom with bucket of tank water- *sarcastic*
(LOL, I just pictured myself trying to skip to the tub lugging that bucket. XD)
Alrighty! :3 I'll go ahead and do that then, and test again before bed.

Thank you! ^.^ She's my big baby. she really thinks she's a little dog. She's a great dog, but has some issues with other dogs (especially males) even though she was well socialized and grew up with other dogs. I think it may be poor breeding. She's from a BYB.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

This evening's test:
pH: 7.2
Ammonia: 4.0 ppm, still even after another 75% wc :\
Nitrite: 0.25 ppm
Nitrate: 5.0 ppm


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Actually nitrates are more like 10 ppm.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Another 75% WC this morning and a test a few minutes ago.

pH: 7.6
Ammonia: 2.0 ppm
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0

Pics coming later! I rearranged some plants and added a bit of smooth river rock pebbles on top of one side where the majority of the plants are. 
Also, I was just informed that a local lps will order any plants I'm looking for! There's hope of obtaining duck weed yet! XD I checked the local nurseries and garden centers but they didn't have any.  

We had some tornado warnings last night. Of course Dixie who's afraid of storms landed right in the middle of me after I'd just fallen asleep. -.-


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Now how on earth did those pics of Maverick get in there?:hmm:


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

My LFS won't be able to order any live plants until spring.  I wonder if that goes for the lps? An employee told a lady who's been helping me search that they could. I'll call or go in myself today and find out if it's too late.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

No water change this evening, but I tested anyway.

pH: 7.6
Ammonia: 2.0 ppm
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5.0 ppm


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I finally tied down my java moss. XD

























Called my LFS and their supplier won't be shipping any duckweed, amazon frogbit, or red root floaters until spring. >.< And they're not sure if they'll be able to get more wisteria, but he said he'd try. Very nice guy. I think it might've been the same older man I talked to before in the store.
They'll be getting the new shipments in on Friday so I'll be stopping by and checking them out. c:


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay! Ammonia has gone down to 1.0 ppm! XD pH 7.6, Nitrites 0, and Nitrates are 10 ppm.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks! 

Wow, I haven't posted here in a while. I'll have new pics up later today! ^^ The plants are really filling in. Ammonia is down to 0, nitrites have risen to 2ppm (trying to get those down now), and nitrates are at about 20ppm. And I found out that my anacharis is the narrow leaf elodea that like to root. ^^ I'm having some trouble with algae, even though the nerite is working hard since I put him back in. :/ I'm not well versed on the different algaes so I'll take some pics and post those too. And I think my cyperus helferi is dying. XP Just a few though. I've seen a couple of runner on the ones that are doing well.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Pic updates!
Earlier this week:










(more pics coming from today. I'm uploading them now.)


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

NOW:

























The algae. What kind is it? Is there someway to get rid of it? It comes off my plants easy enough, but it's on my sand too! DX

















Daniel enjoying the new setup. (I put him since ammonia has been staying at 0. Is that okay? I'm at the nitrite stage of the cycle and I've been keeping it down to about 1 ppm now.)

















And last but certainly not least, Gallifrey. ^^ My 5 gallon broke and my 3 gallon somehow got a crack in it, so he's in a coffeepot. XP (It's all I had on hand!) But I'm stopping by PetSmart today to pick up a 2 gallon.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

A coffeepot? Creative ;-) 

Your tank looks great


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

LOL! XD I had been using it to transfer new water from the bucket to the 10 gallon. But, hey, you do what you gotta do right? ;D Gallifrey doesn't seem to mind too much. In fact, I think he's colored up more than when he was in the 3G. Which I find weird. XD

Thanks!  I'm really happy with the plants. ^.^ Especially since they discovered the potting mix. XD The sword has been sprouting new leaves and growing like crazy.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

While at PetSmart picking up a birthday present for my kid sister's dog and a 2 gallon for Gallifrey, I just HAD to stop and drool over the new shipment of bettas. Oh. My. GOSH! They were all absolutely stunning! Lol, you shoukdve heard me and my sis ooing and ahhing over them. XD There was a delta marble in particular that I am in LOVE with. And several dragonscales. X3 And the females!  They had some really awesome females too! I was so surprised at the colors in this shipment! Most of the good finds are in Owensboro, not that many here.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Dragonscales.............purple cambodian females...........*drools onto floor


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

O.O That's EXACTLY the female I had my eye on! A lovely purple cambodian! At least she looked purple-ish. And there was cute little yellow girl too.

Oh MAN, I'm torturing myself right now. DX I want to go back and get one so bad!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I espacially love when they have big, black eyes. When I start a sorority, those are the females I am going after.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I know, me too! ^^ It makes their "take me home" expressions even more irresistible!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I felt guilty for not checking up on your tanks since you've been so kind to read my journal  So I decided to poke my head in here lol

Your tank is really looking nice by the way  I love the way you used the driftwood and the moss. It's filling in quite well ^^


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow. It's been way too long since I updated this!

A week or so after my last update, ammonia went down and everything evened out. I haven't done a water change in approx 3 months, just adding water and topping off what's evaporated. I'm really really happy with it. ^^ The initial work was sooo worth it! 
What's new:
Added 5 male guppies
Gallifrey my male DeT now inhabits the tank (Daniel is in a 3G)
Added a cabin a few weeks ago
Narrow leaf anacharis is taking over! XD
Algae has been nonexistent for quite some time
Cyperus helferi is finally growing well
Might be adding ghost shrimp soon

Here are a few pics. c:

























The guppies


























































And bonus pic. Gallifrey LOVES the cabin <3


----------



## Drache (Jan 9, 2014)

The setup in pic 9 pleases me! Looks like a little jungle to me...an I love jungle-like tanks! ;-)


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice and lush, I like it! Are you using soil with a sand cap? What lighting?


----------

